# JavaDoc: Packages dokumentieren



## Pantoffelheld (1. Okt 2004)

Wo muss ich für JavaDoc die Kommentare für Packages hinschreiben ?

Bitte um ein kleines Beispiel !


mfg,
R.


----------



## Sky (1. Okt 2004)

Gucks Du hier.


----------



## Pantoffelheld (1. Okt 2004)

Wenn jemand ein kleines Beispiel einer "package.html" Datei posten könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar ...


----------



## Pantoffelheld (4. Okt 2004)

<BITTE!!!>


----------

